# Most Intuitive Soil Test Report & Recommendations?



## SanDiegoLawn (Dec 29, 2020)

Which soil testing lab do you think provides the most intuitive (easy to understand, helpful) soil analysis report, and includes clear recommendations based on the report's results?

Thus far, I have only received reports from Midwest Labs. I like their online ordering system, but I think the report itself could use some improvement.

Are there any labs that you feel have really nailed the user experience, and provide an easy-to-understand soil test report and explanation of remedy recommendations?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## trashpanda (Sep 24, 2021)

I was just reviewing my mediocre results from Auburn and wondered this same thing.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Waypoint result chart is nice.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

I've been using Waypoint for the last few years. The S3M test gives the important data points and their recommendations seem sound.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Another vote for Waypoint!! I really like their format and they give you all the info you really need with an S3M test and it's only $16.50. They are also super fast as I got results from mine the day after they received it in the mail. They are super friendly too when you call.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

If you go with Waypoint, @g-man recommends using the Memphis lab. If you have high pH, use the SW1 test. For low pH use the S3M. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3124


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

You might read this thread before deciding:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7162


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Virginiagal said:


> If you go with Waypoint, @g-man recommends using the Memphis lab.


I've been using the Richmond lab, no complaints.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I too have used the Richmond Waypoint lab and have no complaints (and also no complaints about VA Tech). However, the Richmond lab does only the S3M, which is fine for acidic soils but not alkaline ones. I suspect San Diego has alkaline soil. The Tennessee Waypoint does S3M but also the SW1 test which is appropriate for alkaline soils. I included Ridgerunner's information on picking labs because he goes into the details of using appropriate extractants. It's nice if the soil test results are easy to read but more important that they give the best information for your kind of soil.


----------



## SanDiegoLawn (Dec 29, 2020)

Thank you all! I will give Waypoint a try. @Virginiagal thanks for the additional guidance regarding which test to choose based on pH.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

To find the form, look under Resources, then Submittal Forms, then Waypoint Tennessee, then Western Soil Sample. On the form SW1 is one of the columns and that's the one to mark. You probably have to call to get the proper amount to pay. There are directions on taking soil samples but you have to look around to around to find it,


----------

